# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  blast and cruise?

## Armykid93

What does this term mean?

----------


## DeadlyD

Blast with big doses then cruise with small doses for a long cycle!

----------


## Far from massive

By the way its something you don't want to consider only someone who puts dinner on the table due to their appearence or sport should consider such an approach.

----------


## wmaousley

> By the way its something you don't want to consider only someone who puts dinner on the table due to their appearence or sport should consider such an approach.


Beautifully said

----------


## Armykid93

> Blast with big doses then cruise with small doses for a long cycle!


Thanks

----------


## Armykid93

> By the way its something you don't want to consider only someone who puts dinner on the table due to their appearence or sport should consider such an approach.


That makes sense. So would it be similar to the loading phases of creatine? I don't think they work with creatine but they probably do with gear.

----------


## Far from massive

No not really ^^^ 


Blast and cruise it a way for those really pushing the envelope to make big gains during the blast phase and then by avoiding PCT or even returning to a natural level of Test they are able to keep most all of the gains they achieve, wheras without the cruise dosage since they are so far past natural limits that they would loose most all of the gains. Conversly if the just maintained a high dosage ( along with skyrocketing blood pressure etc) after a while the body would adapt and the gains would also slow.

So by going up and down on dosage you can generally do better than just spreading the dosage out over the same time period. Before anyone jumps on my earlier statement about its only for the pro-athlete, there are tons of variables to what some consider blast and cruise. Some may do 100mg a week and then every 6 months jump to 400mgs for 8-12 wks this is more like TRT with two cycles but you could also call it blast and cruise. Others may choose to use 200-250 a week of test for 1-2 months and then 600-800 of 1-2 short ester compounds for 6 wks, this would be a more common type of blast and cruise approach. And of course there are some who may use a 700-800 of 3 compounds for 6-8wks then go to 200 for 2 wks this is called the slingshot method by many but many also call it blasting and cruising. Its these last two methods particularly the third that will have serious consequences and should only be considered by those who live off there sport.

----------


## Far from massive

> Beautifully said


Thanks Brutha,

Assuming I am reading things correctly (Airborne & Kuwait) Thanks for your service!

----------


## Armykid93

> No not really ^^^
> 
> Blast and cruise it a way for those really pushing the envelope to make big gains during the blast phase and then by avoiding PCT or even returning to a natural level of Test they are able to keep most all of the gains they achieve, wheras without the cruise dosage since they are so far past natural limits that they would loose most all of the gains. Conversly if the just maintained a high dosage ( along with skyrocketing blood pressure etc) after a while the body would adapt and the gains would also slow.
> 
> So by going up and down on dosage you can generally do better than just spreading the dosage out over the same time period. Before anyone jumps on my earlier statement about its only for the pro-athlete, there are tons of variables to what some consider blast and cruise. Some may do 100mg a week and then every 6 months jump to 400mgs for 8-12 wks this is more like TRT with two cycles but you could also call it blast and cruise. Others may choose to use 200-250 a week of test for 1-2 months and then 600-800 of 1-2 short ester compounds for 6 wks, this would be a more common type of blast and cruise approach. And of course there are some who may use a 700-800 of 3 compounds for 6-8wks then go to 200 for 2 wks this is called the slingshot method by many but many also call it blasting and cruising. Its these last two methods particularly the third that will have serious consequences and should only be considered by those who live off there sport.


Ok I see.

----------


## Armykid93

> Thanks Brutha,
> 
> Assuming I am reading things correctly (Airborne & Kuwait) Thanks for your service!


Thank you man. I want to go threw airborne school. I'm leaving for boot in 1 week

----------


## Schmidty

i personally blast and cruise. I do 125-300mg a week of test and 50-100mg of mast-e or primo a week when im cruising and my blasts have gotten pretty heavy before. At the moment Im on 100mg of 1-test cyp, 400mg of eq 100mg of mast every other day and 2mg of methyltrienolon a day. Will be on for life. BP is actually lower now then before i started staying on year round and my skin is much more clear then it was.

----------


## Armykid93

> i personally blast and cruise. I do 125-300mg a week of test and 50-100mg of mast-e or primo a week when im cruising and my blasts have gotten pretty heavy before. At the moment Im on 100mg of 1-test cyp, 400mg of eq 100mg of mast every other day and 2mg of methyltrienolon a day. Will be on for life. BP is actually lower now then before i started staying on year round and my skin is much more clear then it was.


Damn man that's nuts. What would pct be like for you if you came off?

----------


## Schmidty

i dont come off lol i imagine a lot of hcg exemestan nolva ect ect

----------


## Armykid93

> i dont come off lol i imagine a lot of hcg exemestan nolva ect ect


I was just asking like if you did come pdf what would your have to take. So how do you not hurt yourself being on the stuff all the time?

----------


## Schmidty

i dont stay on a high dose year round, i lower it to a cruise to let my cholesterol go back to normal and body recover. I eat clean year round and stay lean. i havent had blood work done since i got sober almost two years ago and it was level then and i was not using aas very safely at all back then.

----------


## Schmidty

and i domnt usually use this much gear i am going heavy right now to do a show

----------


## Armykid93

> and i domnt usually use this much gear i am going heavy right now to do a show


Makes sense

----------


## Beast2012

Schmidty can i ask you a question?

----------


## dooie

> and i domnt usually use this much gear i am going heavy right now to do a show


Schmidty do you take hcg or anything like that at all? Have ur balls shrunk?

----------


## Schmidty

sure chief ask away. and i dont use HCG . my balls havent really shrunk but i doubt they will ever work again. I was suppose to be on TRT anyways because my natural test was never as high as it was suppose to be.

----------

